
Earth: A Global Map of Wind, Weather and Ocean Conditions - hunglee2
https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-42.76,25.43,823/loc=-49.466,17.849
======
O1111OOO
[https://www.ventusky.com](https://www.ventusky.com) seems to do the best job
as it relates to wind. It gives you both wind speed and wind gusts. (For
future visitors, I'm currently tracking Hurricane Irma)

Both [https://earth.nullschool.net](https://earth.nullschool.net) and
[https://www.windy.com](https://www.windy.com) don't appear to have options
for wind gusts. So the wind speeds appear much lower than what all the news
agencies are reporting right now (180-185mph peak). I get a high of about
75mph in the eye.

windy.com also forces you to register in order to save settings. A bit odd
since their Android app doesn't request this AND it's also free of ads and
Google Frameworks requirements.

Nullschool doesn't appear to have a settings section at all except for
changing language. So metric only...

My fav right now is VentuSky. Sadly... no Android app. I'm not aware of any
other similar ones.

------
moocowtruck
looks just like [https://www.windy.com/](https://www.windy.com/)

